# Focus Issue Fixed! Canon 5D Mark III



## dulow (Mar 12, 2013)

With the help of Focal, I was able to pin point the problem with my camera's auto-focus issue. This, however, was accomplished after a year of trying to figure out the defect in my camera to no avail. The trouble with my camera was that the pictures I took were not sharp enough, not to mention that they were out of focus and I always brushed this off as user error. After Canon's adjustment, my center focus point rose from 342 to 504! My camera was preordered, so it was from the first batch of cameras that went out. Has anybody else had issues with their 5D Mark III focusing? 

*BEFORE*
http://i.imgur.com/fCB1Xve.png






Same lens/focus printout and setup was used.
*AFTER*
http://i.imgur.com/Jc0b2Xp.png






REPAIR INFO
http://i.imgur.com/fNoJarN.jpg


----------



## EvillEmperor (Mar 12, 2013)

Great for you! I got a 5D myself a couple of weeks ago (with 24-105) and I was thinking about sending them both in for proper calibration. Would that screw up my ther lenses?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2013)

I check out a new camera or lens with focal almost immediately. Its a good tool if used correctly to help determine if there is a issue.
I didn't have a issue with my 5D MK III from the first batch, but Canon was churning them out, so a inexperienced assembler or tester could have let a bunch thru that were not up to snuff. 

Its a software fix, Canon puts the camera on a test fixture tethered to a pc runs the calibration tests, and writes updated parameters into the camera firmware.


----------

